# Is there an easy way to blend two pedals together (in one enclosure/build)



## disthymia

Perhaps blending a tremolo and a vibrato? Similar to how the Julia blends dry, chorus, and vibrato.


----------



## Barry

Sure, you can even put a switch to change the order, I haven't seen many here but there's a bunch at GuitarPCB.com, there might even be a tutorial


----------



## bifurcation




----------



## p_wats

If you're asking about just putting different effects in the same enclosure, that's easy (and as mentioned above you can change order, etc.). 

If you're asking about blending them together with a knob (ie, chorus to the left, tremolo to the right, mixed in the middle, etc.) that will require a separate little circuit. I've experimented with various blend circuits. Tagboardeffects has a few options (the Split'n'Blend and Mini JFET blend toward the bottom _here_) with varying degrees of success (some loss of signal, never really full wet or dry, etc.). The _J__MK Panner_ is good for this too, as there's no loss of level.


----------



## bifurcation

Here's another one I've been thinking about building...


----------



## Nostradoomus

I’d love a small format parallel mixer. Running two fuzz/ODs in parallel rustles my jimmies.


----------



## p_wats

Nostradoomus said:


> I’d love a small format parallel mixer. Running two fuzz/ODs in parallel rustles my jimmies.


Try the JMK Panner I linked to above. Very small board.


----------



## Nostradoomus

p_wats said:


> Try the JMK Panner I linked to above. Very small board.



Yeah I’ve got the Paralyzer and it’s great, I’ll give that one a shot too!


----------



## Devoureddeth

Nostradoomus said:


> Yeah I’ve got the Paralyzer and it’s great, I’ll give that one a shot too!


Yeah I am all about parallel mixing especially with overdrives and it seems like a lot of builders are. Wasn't there a Bongripper special pedal that was just two pedals in parallel?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Yeah it was an OCD and a Rat in parallel


----------



## Devoureddeth

Sounds like a winning combo to me, I have been meaning to try a OCD. I am going to make a tubescreamer/rat parallel because I am basic bitch original. What I really want is a rusty box/ sunn beta I got a Sunn beta pcb secured just need the Rusty Box pcb. I breadboarded it a while back and it is pretty great sounding especially because I modded the Rusty Box for more bass.


----------



## Nostradoomus

It’s a pretty sweet circuit that OCD. What they did was dial in the tone and filter knobs on the OCD/Rat to Bongripper’s liking and strap a resistor across the pot pads. Looks like a simple jfet split n blend circuit too.

The V1 was this glorious mess of 3 pcbs while the V2 had it all in one.



https://imgur.com/a/3QjzR


----------



## disthymia

p_wats said:


> If you're asking about just putting different effects in the same enclosure, that's easy (and as mentioned above you can change order, etc.).
> 
> If you're asking about blending them together with a knob (ie, chorus to the left, tremolo to the right, mixed in the middle, etc.) that will require a separate little circuit. I've experimented with various blend circuits. Tagboardeffects has a few options (the Split'n'Blend and Mini JFET blend toward the bottom _here_) with varying degrees of success (some loss of signal, never really full wet or dry, etc.). The _J__MK Panner_ is good for this too, as there's no loss of level.



Just checked out the Panner. How would the wiring work to blend between the two effects (one on the left, one on the right, and mixed in the middle)? Which part of which pedal goes into the send or return, etc.

I roughly know how to connect two pedals and 3PDT switches together, something like this, but how do I then incorporate a 3rd PCB/the Panner?


----------



## Nostradoomus

Pretty sure this will work.


----------



## p_wats

Yeah, with the Panner you would just choose one pedal to be in the loop (send/return) and the other pedal is part of the regular signal chain. 

You could also check out the _Paralyzer_, which puts two loops of effects in parallel with each other. The guitarPCB _Paramix_ is similar, with some more bells and whistles (so may not fit inside the enclosure with two others).


----------

